# How to distinguish reputable rescue's from others



## Saphire

How do you tell if a rescue is reputable? I thought I had found one but after time knew it was not so. If I donate money I need to know its going to the dogs in need. I need to know the dogs in their care are cared for properly with feeding, vetting, training etc.

I have even thought about opening a GSD rescue for there are soooooooooooo many GSD's showing up in shelters across Ontario.

I am interested in fostering but also know I have alot to learn about behaviour and training techniques.

Soooo for those involved in rescue, how do I differentiate between a poorly run GSD rescue and a good one.

Cathy


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I would copy and paste this but it's long!
http://www.gsdhelpline.com/represcue.htm

If it can be copied and pasted, feel free to do so!


----------



## Saphire

What is "A Reputable Animal Rescue"?
A reputable rescue has a contract, screens every potential adopter with a MANDATORY home visit before a pet is placed there, incl. foster/temporary basis and requires references. 
A reputable rescue follows through on contacts and references and investigates each thing completely. 
A reputable rescue has references from shelters in their area and works with those shelters. 
A reputable rescue checks on the care of the previous or current pets with the vet, to ensure future pets will have proper medical attention. 
A reputable rescue spays/neuters all pets before placement. 
A reputable rescue makes sure animals are up to date on all vaccines, and microchips where appropriate to ensure all pets are healthy, up to date on all shots, worm prevention, and received necessary vet care before placement . 
A reputable rescue always takes its adopted animals back if the placement isn't successful. 
A reputable rescue keeps animals in foster care, or in situations where the animal was at a shelter, works with shelter staff for a short period of time before placing them, to screen for health or behavior problems. 
A reputable rescue helps educate new adopters, and may require adopters to participate in training courses to assist in a good adoption. 
A reputable rescue always returns calls or emails in a timely fashion. 
A reputable rescue works carefully to match up the right forever home with the right pet, based on the pet's needs/personality/etc. 
A reputable rescue will help adopters make decisions about which animal is a good fit for their home, and will offer advice and assistance on meeting the correct animal for the adopter. 
A reputable rescue may ask that all family members and resident pets meet the new animal before an adoption is finalized. Where breed appropriate, several meetings may be required. 
A reputable rescue will never ask an adopter to take an animal "sight unseen" or take an animal arriving in on a transport right to a new home. 
A reputable rescue makes an effort to work in harmony with the shelters, humane societies and animal control facilities in their own area. 
A reputable rescue will have a cordial and informed relationship with other rescues. 
A reputable rescue is not for profit, and works on adoptions, not with sales and fees. 
A reputable rescue takes responsibility for the animals adopted through them for the span of each animal’s life, not "just” for the span of foster care or transport. 
A reputable rescue carefully screens incoming animals for temperament and health, and has met and interacted with animals being offered for adoption. 
A reputable rescue does not offer animals to be used for breeding, and should not promote animals with unstable or unknown temperaments. 
A reputable rescue never places an animal as a surprise to the intended adopter. 
A reputable rescue never places an animal as a gift to the intended adopter. The rescue will always involve the recipient in the decision to adopt as well as the application, home visit, and selection of the pet. 
A reputable rescue places the welfare and happiness of the animal first, and screens the homes to ensure that the placement is a sound one for that animal. 
A reputable rescue will never “hurry up” a process, or waive requirements simply for the convenience of the adopter. 
A reputable rescue requires an application form and adoption contract. 
A reputable rescue requires an adoption contract which includes a legal clause to have the pet returned to this rescue if the new adopter relinquishes it. 
A reputable rescue prioritises working with shelters and owner-surrenders from within its own area first 
A reputable rescue prioritises rescue animals from its own geographical area whenever possible (i.e. does NOT haul vanloads of puppies/dogs/pets from out-of-area shelters!) 
A reputable rescue requires a legal release form for owner-surrenders. 
A reputable rescue understands the limits of its resources; does not accept more animals than it has legal authority or space/time to care for. 
A reputable rescue is recommended as a "good breed rescue group" by at least two established non-profit shelters in its own area. 
A reputable rescue operates as an official public charity OR as a not-for-profit organisation. 

Very helpful ty.
Cathy


----------



## Lin

How about donating time rather than money? That way you know exactly what and who you're benefiting. More people are willing to donate supplies and money, then are willing to donate time. How about fostering? Or you could do transports. Or home visits for the rescue. All sorts of things. If you're really busy, then donate supplies rather than cash and see if you could do a transport here and there if they really need it. Most rescues will have a wish list of things they are in need of.


----------



## Strongheart

You should be able to view all the info you are seeking by visiting guidestar.org where you can view the annual tax return of the rescue which includes how expenses are distributed and lots of useful info like the 990 form which rescues should be filing. They don't have to if they are getting under a certain amount of donations but most file anyway to be upfront and transparent.

You can also check with your state government to see if they are operating as a legal business entity in your state. Rescues should be incorporated businesses as well as a 501c3 nonprofit, tax-exempt organization. This means that they are exempt from paying tax on items they buy for resale, such as supplies which they may sell to raise revenue for their rescue. Our rescue sells supplies to our members at a great discount over the pet store price and yet the little amount we do markup benefits our foster and education programs. If they are not registered as a legal business entity, they are not legal and probably have other shortcomings in judgement.

We are also registered with the state's office of taxation and assessments just like any other business and registered as a charity within our state. Your state should have a section on the State Attorney General's page which tells you how to investigage charities in your state.

Another way to tell the caliber of a rescue is whether they are recommended by high caliber veterinarians. Ask which vet the rescue uses and see if that vet recommends them to clients. Just call the vet and ask for a rescue they recommend. Of course you should evaluate on your own whether you think that vet is one whose recommendation you would appreciate. Not that there are bad vets recommending rescues, but some rescues go to vets who not only don't care if they are a rescue but don't recommend any one rescue over another. This is a rescue that doesn't have a close working relationship with a vet.

But I believe the number one and best way to evaluate a rescue is if they will take responsibility for pre-existing medical conditions and state these upfront. So many rescues have medical records on their animals that are deep dark secrets and would never say, 'oh well he had a problem back when but it's cleared up and if it does, it's covered by us because it's a pre-existing condition.'

This is the kind of honesty that inspires loyalty and re-adoptions and enough donations to sustain this quality of rescue.


----------



## Tina & Dave

A very good question in lieu of recent developments Cathy.. Thank you . 

Tina


----------



## duenorth

> Originally Posted By: SaphireHow do you tell if a rescue is reputable? I thought I had found one but after time knew it was not so. If I donate money I need to know its going to the dogs in need. I need to know the dogs in their care are cared for properly with feeding, vetting, training etc.
> 
> I have even thought about opening a GSD rescue for there are soooooooooooo many GSD's showing up in shelters across Ontario.
> 
> I am interested in fostering but also know I have alot to learn about behaviour and training techniques.
> 
> Soooo for those involved in rescue, how do I differentiate between a poorly run GSD rescue and a good one.
> 
> Cathy


Cathy,

I've been involved with a very reputable GSD rescue in Ontario for about four years. You're right - there are always GSDs in shelters waiting for rescue and foster homes are always needed.
I found that fostering was a great way to learn about behaviour and temperament. My first foster was a senior with a very nice temperament and he provided a wonderful introduction to fostering. As time went on and I gained more experience, I began to take in fosters that were a little more challenging but only if I felt that I could deal with their issues.
I think it's important to work with a rescue that matches the foster to your own level of experience and environment. Nobody wants to set up the foster home or the dog to fail. Ongoing support is also crucial. Fostering is a very rewarding experience!


----------



## Saphire

Would it be fair to say that most rescue groups are dependent on good quality foster homes? 
Or.......one person being the main source of rescue and fostering the dogs themselves? 

Would breeding dogs within the rescue (not rescue dogs themselves but not dogs with any titles either) be a red flag or the norm for someone serious about rescue?

Thanks for all the input, it will help me to find a reputable rescue group to work with. I have done transport for 1 dog and did feel as though I helped to make a tiny difference.

I do look forward to fostering at some point but only should the match within my skill level and home atmosphere be a good one.

Cathy


----------



## duenorth

> Originally Posted By: SaphireWould it be fair to say that most rescue groups are dependent on good quality foster homes?
> Or.......one person being the main source of rescue and fostering the dogs themselves?
> 
> _I think many rescues rely on good foster homes, simply because one person can only foster so many dogs at a time and give them the quality time and training that they might need. Many of the dogs that come into rescue have issues that need to be dealt with and that can be time-consuming. That's not to say one person can't foster and rescue but I think it's important that they understand their own limitations and only take on as many dogs (and issues) that they can handle._
> 
> Would breeding dogs within the rescue (not rescue dogs themselves but not dogs with any titles either) be a red flag or the norm for someone serious about rescue?
> 
> _I think that's a personal choice but it would certainly be a major red flag for me._
> 
> Thanks for all the input, it will help me to find a reputable rescue group to work with. I have done transport for 1 dog and did feel as though I helped to make a tiny difference.
> 
> _Every little bit makes a difference. Transporting is very important!_
> 
> I do look forward to fostering at some point but only should the match within my skill level and home atmosphere be a good one.
> 
> _That's the key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you'll have a successful experience and soon becoming addicted to fostering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheryl_
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy


----------



## Saphire

Cheryl.......I sent you a PM about what rescue you work with. I am north of Toronto....is this rescue in that area?

Cathy


----------



## middleofnowhere

For the ones that I don't personally know here in the states I would want to know that they are registered with the government as a tax exempt organization. This filing, combined with their state filing, will show that they have a board, a set of by-laws and probably a consitution. I'd also talk to my vet about how different organizations in my area were run, how they accomplished their mission. And they should have a mission statement to share with you.

You could also begin by giving a modest but not insignificant amount and see how they respond. Do you get a receipt? Do they offer a receipt? How do they acknowledge your contribution? 
Down here, contributions are considered made when you mail them yet many charities do not acknowledge that in end of the year contributions. Even big ones that SHOULD know the regs. I feel the need to enlighten them with my next contribution -- and to some of them it will be a "why I am not renewing" letter.

One of my early contributions was to a very legit organization but when their subsequent mailings revealed they were holding a lottery with a cash prize as a fund-raiser they lost any future contributions from me. I don't give money to fund lotteries with cash prizes. 

(I'm a government employee with a NFP background - btw govt is also NFP.)


----------



## Saphire

All of this information is very helpful for I am very hurt and was discouraged that I was misled when my only interest was to help GSD's in need. 
This person used my login and pw of which I had stored in my personal message folder on her site to gain access to another GSD rescue/forum to cause havoc of which resulted in me being banned from that site. In the end a long time friend and supporter is suffering the effects. I am soooooo bitter.
I will indeed be very cautious when looking to invest my time, energy and money into another rescue.
I thank everyone for their input and feel a renewed interest in finding a GOOD reputable rescue to involve myself with.

Cathy


----------



## Timber1

I posed a similar question about the quality of rescue groups a month or so ago. The first group I contacted, although having a good reputation, was a disappointment. 

The good I am now working with has been great, and the reason we got a hold of each other is some people on this board recommended them, along with other good rescue groups in my area (Wisconsin). 

I realize Ontario is much bigger then Wisconsin, but am hoping someone will suggest a few rescue groups in Ontario.


----------



## Tina & Dave

German Shephard Rescue of Toronto/GSRT. Email - [email protected]

I volunteer with an all breed rescue who do occassionally have room - Precious Paws Rescue. The email address is [email protected]. Contact would be Cassandra. 

These are just 2 that I would recommend, there may be others. 

Tina


----------



## Timber1

Cathy, when I first saw your post I decided to not even read, figuring if you wanted to rescue a dog you could decide whether or not the rescue was OK on your end after you had a rescue dog.

I did not give a thought to the $$$ end of supporting rescue groups, and that was my mistake. Doing transport, or contributing dollars toward supporting these groups in invaluable.

So, just a few suggestions. Some breeders also will take a few rescues, so if you can find a few in your area, go with them if they support a specific rescue group. I know little about Canada aside from the great fishing (Lac Suel), but if there is a good Humane Society in your area that places dogs with rescue groups, they will be helpful.

If you wish to help and expand beyond Canada send me a personal E Mail. There are some great rescue groups in the Midwestern part of the US.

Ironically, my current rescue, a female GSD might be placed with a person from Ontario. Sheba is my rescue, and it will be very difficult for me to let her go.

The following is from the lady that runs my rescue group:

I have a woman from Canada that is interested in either Louie, Maia, Sheba or Angel. She was originally interested in Lugar but now may want a female. She is especially interested in Sheba.


----------



## dd

I hope you will check out the adopter thoroughly and do a home visit. It seems unusual that an Ontario adopter would go all the way to Wisconsin for a dog. I have done long-distance adoption myself - because I fell in love with one specific dog. But the fact that your adopter has 4 possibles on her list seems odd. There are LOTS of Ontario sheps needing help.

dd


----------



## Prinzsalpha

My foster just went to Ontario 2 wks ago. Found him on Dogster .com and drove all the way to Wisconsin for the pick up.


----------



## MaineLady

*Re: How to distinguish reputable rescue's from oth*



> Originally Posted By: SaphireWould it be fair to say that most rescue groups are dependent on good quality foster homes?
> 
> Would breeding dogs within the rescue (not rescue dogs themselves but not dogs with any titles either) be a red flag or the norm for someone serious about rescue?
> Cathy


Most rescues have a number of foster homes....some with people running the rescue and in key situations, but some who only foster. If you have breeding dogs and would like to foster, I'd suggest that you contact your local group and volunteer in some other capacity. See if they do events you could attend. Or if you can find another way to give time to the rescue: write a newsletter, take photos, transport, do home visits, hold a bake sale...whatever your strength is. 

Once the rescue gets to know you, then they would be more likely to place a foster dog with you. We don't necessarily rule out people with breeding dogs, though any foster placed there would be neutered / spayed. 

Most rescues have certain rules, and they are there to protect the dogs, fosters, or adopters. But once they know a person, they can feel more comfortable about bending rules.

Chris


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

*Re: How to distinguish reputable rescue's from oth*

Pit Bull Rescue Code of Ethics:
http://www.badrap.org/rescue/coe.cfm

How do you/we compare?


----------



## GSRT

There definitely are. A few euthanized recently as I was unable to find foster homes for them fast enough.

Thanks duenorth and Tina and Dave. The website is http://www.gsrt.net 




> Originally Posted By: dd There are LOTS of Ontario sheps needing help.
> 
> dd


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

I thought this might be a thread to expand on some more. 

So we have a great list. 

How do we evaluate?

How do we find out?

And after changes of any kind happen in a rescue, how do you re-evaluate?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Thoughts? 

Use all our mind energy productive-like!


----------



## kasbn

I have decided to check into voluntering with a rescue and maybe do foster care. 

Since I live in Georgia and like the GSD, I looked up GSDRGA. I filled out an application on line, and received an email that they would get back to me in a few days. I believe they want to check my references.

Ok, thats good. But after reading this thread, I apparently need to check their references also. 

The rescue is "German Shepherd Dog Rescue Group of Georgia, Inc."
Does anyone on the site work with them? Or had any dealings with them? Any insight?

When someone does call me, are there the most important questions that I should ask of them? I know they will ask me things. Is there a checklist of sorts that I should ask them?

Thanks,
kathy


----------



## Timber1

My rescue group in the Midwest is small, but fairly well known. 

My best suggestion is go with a group and then decide. There could be some disagreements, but if the group is well intended and willing to listen to your opinions about the rescue dog, as mine is, then you made the right choice. 

Good luck


----------



## middleofnowhere

Questions to ask -
Are you recognized as a NFP?
Where can I review your consititution and by laws?

How often does your board meet?
Do you have business meetings open to membership?

Are the board meeting minutes available to read?

May I have a copy of your IRS 990?

What opportunities to volunteer do you have?

What screening process to you use for these positions?

Do you have volunteer meetings where I can meet other volunteers?

Pick some of these. The 990 will be pretty interesting, so might the board minutes but what is going to be as interesting is their response when you ask about these things.


----------



## MaineLady

*Re: How to distinguish reputable rescue's from oth*



> Originally Posted By: Saphirenot-for-profit organisation.
> A reputable rescue makes an effort to work in harmony with the shelters, humane societies and animal control facilities in their own area.
> 
> A reputable rescue prioritizes working with shelters and owner-surrenders from within its own area first


Excellent write up! I went down through the list, and GSRNE does all of your suggestions. Very well thought out list.

I do have to disagree though with your statements about geography having anything to do with ethics. Though my rescue does work exculsively with dogs in our area (New England), I don't think that just because you as a rescuer choose to form a connection with an out-of-state shelter/rescue to help that particular group of animals makes you an unethical rescue. 

My own personal point of view is that saving/helping a dog is helping a dog, no matter where the dog comes from. That being said, I do think all the rest applies and within that framework of "ethics" there should be room for personal choice.

Chris


----------



## maggs30

I have now experienced a bad rescue first hand. They have PTS a dog with HW instead of treating him. 

BIG TIP!!!!!

If the rescues website does not show hard cases that need medical treatment and only shows healthy dogs....RUN! DO NOT SEND THEM A DOG! If they haven't had a sick dog listed that they paid to treat, and kept for a long time...they do not treat them, they put them to sleep!


----------



## RebelGSD

This is not really true. For example Petfiner removed some of the dogs from our "adoptables" list because they were in treatment and were not available for adoption yet. Same thing with dogs that were on a behavior modification program and not yet ready for a home.
Petfinder rules state that only dogs ready for a home should be listed on Petfinder.
There are plenty of good rescues that list dogs when they are available for adoption as opposed to being in treatment for some condition. 

Without knowing the exact circumstances of the dog's medical condition, it is hard to judge why he was put to sleep. Depending on the general condition of the dog, some may not survive heartworm treatment. Some treatments are so expensive that the rescue, sadly, may not be able to afford it.


----------



## maggs30

> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDThis is not really true. For example Petfiner removed some of the dogs from our "adoptables" list because they were in treatment and were not available for adoption yet. Same thing with dogs that were on a behavior modification program and not yet ready for a home.
> Petfinder rules state that only dogs ready for a home should be listed on Petfinder.
> There are plenty of good rescues that list dogs when they are available for adoption as opposed to being in treatment for some condition.


Petfinder, yes only adoptable dogs can be listed, but an actual website that they set up that has all of there information, no. This is an actual website that lists available dogs and happy homes, but has no reference what so ever to any sick animals. Most websites for rescues will have on their main page a sick dog that they have taken in that they need donations for, or a sick dog with it's story from shelter through treatment, and into it's forever home. This site has none of that. Feel free to PM me for the specific one I am referring to. They do not even have medical treatment listed as what the adoption fee covers.


----------



## WiscTiger

I cleaned this thread up, let's keep this thread to the topic of 
*How to distinguish reputable rescue's from others.*

Wisc.Tiger - Admin
Val


----------



## djmcmullan

All good information, but I fostered for 'reputable' rescue organizations and found that some are extremely rigid and controlled by a handful of people who 'knew it all' when it comes to rescue. I have also fostered for lesser known rescue organizations, but passionate in their endeaver to do the right thing for the animals. These less known rescue organizations competed for donations with the more established organizations, and a result, were not known as well. They may have not had the resources. So, my two cents for input can be summarized with this: trust your gut and it is all about the animals.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Reputable and well known are too entirely different things though. A rescue can be well known and not reputable, or well known and reputable, or not well known and not reputable, or not well known and reputable. 

Either way, they don't go beyond their resources-either in real money or human capital, which is in the best interests of the dogs. 

Just wanted to make sure that people reading this didn't make any assumptions.


----------



## Honor

Along with the list of questions to ask of a rescue group, is it appropriate to ask about compliance with state business requirements? How about insurance?


----------



## katieliz

lots of really valid points here and mostly very good advice. it is a minefield out there, on both sides of the street.


----------



## Honor

Here's another:

Do not rely on the representations made by one group regarding the bona fides of another. 

Ex: A potential adopter asks if someone knows or has heard of XYZ rescue group. Someone from Group A replies and claims the XYZ group is terrific. That is nothing but an anonymous individual making representations on an internet board. The representations may be true. But there's an equal possibility that they are false. 

Adoptors should not rely on the statement as being true or valid or in any way, shape or form free from conflicts of interest. For all the adoptor knows, it's a claim based on third hand hearsay from someone else who isn't identified and not upon actual knowledge at all. It's just a representation by someone unknown about an unknown group and, however well meaning the intention may be in making the comment, the information could be 100% dead wrong. 

Due diligence and a thorough investigation of whatever is said is the only way an adoptor can protect himself from conflicts of interest or lack of knowledge or cozy insider dealings going on within groups or between groups. 

Adoptors are wise to trust no one's representations unless the individual and the group is able to prove that the claims made are true and, more importantly, can be verified via an independent and reputable source with no skin in the game.

Can't be stressed enough: It's a caveat emptor situation. So if a rescue group and the individual people involved with a group are not willing to tolerate and be treated to the same level of suspicion (guilty until proven innocent standard) and distrust, or they balk at being subjected to the very same tests of transparency and open disclosure about themselves and their operation as they expect of an applicant who wants to adopt a dog, the adoptor is best served by walking away. Fast. 

If the rescue groups wish to place dogs into good homes, they must earn the respect and confidence and trust of the good people they hope will give a dog a good home for life. In my view, any deviation on the part of the rescue group or the individuals in it from full and unqualified transparency, disclosure and cooperation with the adoptor's investigation is grounds for the adoptor to look for a dog elsewhere.


----------



## katieliz

always good to have views from both sides of the fence here for everyone to learn from. rescue is fraught with difficulties and uncertainties, and even with full disclosure, due dilligence, and total transparency, stuff can happen that you wish didn't. thank goodness for the dogs that rescuers keep doing rescue, and adopters keep adopting, despite the pot-holes in so many roads along the way.

thank you for posting these well thought-out points from the adopter's point of view, honor.


----------



## Remo

So you think each volunteer must have a background check done, but the rescue should not ask to see some form of identification from the prospective adopter? You think the volunteers should have to disclose their entire name to a potential adopter? Have you ever worked with a rescue? While I am the first person to side with the potential adopter, because I am a well known perpetual optimist, let me tell you, there are some whack jobs out there and I know that from personal experience. I don't want some of those folks knowing where I live. Also, if your name/address gets out there, you will end up with having abandoned dogs tied to your doorknob one morning. 

Our rescue, which has been in business for ten years and has sucessfully placed over 3000 dogs, does charge a $10.00 adoption application fee. I was against it at first, but have since changed my mind. 

We have fairly rigid conditions that we have to comply with via instruction from the Commonwealth of Virginia. We have to account for each and every dog that passes through our rescue on an annual basis. If we do not file the required state forms/paperwork, shelters will not release dogs to us. We have to keep records of where the dog came from, surrender information, shelter information, vet records, and adoption contract records. The amount of paperwork is hideous. 

While some of the points you make are excellent, you have quite a few that I totally do not agree with.


----------



## Honor

Remo said:


> So you think each volunteer must have a background check done, but the rescue should not ask to see some form of identification from the prospective adopter? You think the volunteers should have to disclose their entire name to a potential adopter? Have you ever worked with a rescue? While I am the first person to side with the potential adopter, because I am a well known perpetual optimist, let me tell you, there are some whack jobs out there and I know that from personal experience. I don't want some of those folks knowing where I live. Also, if your name/address gets out there, you will end up with having abandoned dogs tied to your doorknob one morning.
> 
> Our rescue, which has been in business for ten years and has sucessfully placed over 3000 dogs, does charge a $10.00 adoption application fee. I was against it at first, but have since changed my mind.
> 
> We have fairly rigid conditions that we have to comply with via instruction from the Commonwealth of Virginia. We have to account for each and every dog that passes through our rescue on an annual basis. If we do not file the required state forms/paperwork, shelters will not release dogs to us. We have to keep records of where the dog came from, surrender information, shelter information, vet records, and adoption contract records. The amount of paperwork is hideous.


 

Background check for people involved in rescue groups? In the age of internet anonomity? Absolutely. Why not? What convinced me is an hour of just reading notes here about all of the "rescue" groups which turn out to be bogus or worse and all of the "insider" machinations which end up deceiving other rescue groups and adoptors. An adoptor is entitled to know that the people he is dealing with can prove that they have fully investigated the background of people in their own group. 

I can't see where I said or even suggested that the adoptor should not be required to produce identification. If production of legitimate identification is a requirement imposed upon the adoptor by the rescue group or the volunteer working for it, then the adoptor should demand the same from the group and anyone claiming to represent the rescue group. 

Yes, entire name and address and phone number. Why not? Same information which is demanded of the adoptor. Rescue group of total strangers has my full name, address and phone number. Can find me any day of the week. I don't know why the standard of transparency should be unequal and strangers who claim to be associated with a rescue group should have an advantage over the adoptor. 

If the rescue group people are unwilling to be who they claim to be and have proof of it, an adoptor has no reason to trust them. Is a total stranger, who doesn't have or isn't willing to produce government issued picture identification, coming into my home to do a home visit? Absolutely not. An adopter should run away from any rescue group which will not deal with him on the very same basis as it expects him to deal with them. It's the only way the relationship is balanced.

As stated: there are strange people out in the world. Agree with that. As much as the rescue group thinks it is important to protect itself from them, the adopter has the very same problem: some of the strange and dangerous people inhabit or run rescue groups and that's a fact easily derived from doing nothing but reading notes here about all of the people who do terrible things to animals in the name of "rescuing" them. 

If the rescue group is not willing to allow the adopter to see the dog in the home where it supposedly lives, the adoptor should walk away. A home visit to the adoptor's home is mandatory for the rescue group's purposes. A home visit to the foster home is mandatory for the adoptor's purposes too. No reason for the adoptor to trust a rescue group's claim that a dog is in foster care unless the group is willing to prove that. Meet the dog in a park while claiming that the dog is in foster care but refuse to allow the adoptor to see the dog in that setting? No way!

As for legally required paperwork, I don't know of any endeavor that doesn't have mandatory paperwork. Goes with the territory. Everybody has to do it. 

I'm glad the point of compliance with state rules and regulations was brought up. It's a point not on my list specifically. A rescue group should be prepared to prove to any adoptor who asks for proof that it is in full compliance with all state and any federal laws for business registration, not-for-profit tax status, interstate animal transportation and the like. 

If adoptors would impose, without exception, the very same stringent standards and requirements of bona fides and in depth of investigation upon the rescue groups as the rescue groups impose upon potential adoptors, perhaps a significant number of the bogus and illegal rescue group operations would be shut down. 

If the rescue groups and the people in them are not willing to undergo and tolerate and agree to the very same scrutiny and level of personal disclosure as they impose upon the adoptor, the adoptor has no reason for trust or confidence. Best thing for the adoptor to do: run away.


----------

